#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Maid Agencies

## CKKwan

Dear All,

I am flying to Laos in two or three weeks time, and would like to get a maid to take care of my kids.

Maybe I know if anyone know any maid agencies in Laos?

I need to get their web site and phone number.

Thanks and regards
Kwan.

----------


## Vientianeboy

There are no maid agencies. Best is to look in the windows on mini marts and you might see some adverts there.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Good maids can be hard to find , Try posting an add on faranginlaos or findinlaos, ( not sure of the spelling but just google it, we have a girl that starts at 7.00 and knocks of at 4.00 5 days a week ,

----------


## aging one

you do not need a maid you need a good nanny. A maid cleans a nanny looks after kids, especially babies. Sometimes you get lucky and they can do both.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

yep well put,  That can be even harder to find

----------

